# fogger for the frog,,ur..?



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hi as a few members know iam setting up a whites tree frog tank 25g i am going to wall mart for some neet plants soon but for now i am wondering what you guys think of a fogger with a green light above it,, i think that would be the funkiest stoner tank ever,,seriously i always wanted a iguana tank set up like that but a tree frog tank would be much more manageable ,,,,,TO FOG OR NOT TO FOG


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

bump fellaz come one there must be some frog dudes


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Go for it dude, I just got a african bull frog lol frogs rock!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

how big is your african?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

8'' long from his ass to his head, but he is wider than long LOL


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a fogger...no light.if ya wnat it PM me.
I have been holding it for a terrarium tnak....dont think that will happen soon though.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i used omne for my treefrogs it looked sweet.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

anyone got any pics of what one would look like with a fooger ... iam pumped iam picking up my 29 g tall tank tomarrow


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here cue-
This will give alittle idea on them I guess-
125 gal Piranha tank with firebelly living in the top quaters...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

sweet is that your tank...? i likes ,, i really hope its not a pipe dream as to how cool the green lights are going to work,,,, if it works right ill have one cool center peace,,, Question,,, how loud are these foggers?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> sweet is that your tank...? i likes ,, i really hope its not a pipe dream as to how cool the green lights are going to work,,,, if it works right ill have one cool center peace,,, Question,,, how loud are these foggers?


The kind that was used in this setup could not be heard once the lids were closed-

It was crosshairs223 tank for awhile----Now it has over 50 caribes in it at the moment...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

so i take it these foggers are something i should have on a 12 hour on 12 off timer on no..?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Whatever floats you boat man-
I dont think he ever turned his off-It would not go below the water line either-Never had an issue with a cloudy tank cause of it-
But certainly dont know the right answer to your ?

Maybe read the directions of one and see what it says-If it doesn't recommend it-I think you should be fine to put them on whatever schedule you want Cue.....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

iam reading a lot about how hot they get real hot ,, is that how the fog is made by basic steam coming out of the water...? break it down what a fogger does,,,? how it works


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> iam reading a lot about how hot they get real hot ,, is that how the fog is made by basic steam coming out of the water...? break it down what a fogger does,,,? how it works


You got a link-
His never got hot.......Turn them off and place them right in the hand type stuff....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i might think of some cool idea something like i don't know" place it on a glass bottle something like a apple juice bottle or something" because i am hearing all kinds of crap about frogs cooking in there water dish,, i would rather get the fog with out frying my little beast


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

they get a little hot if mine is on over 20 mins it cranks up the temp at least to 87 and to me thats to hot for a whites tree frog, there cool them foggers CHICKS LOVE THEM i just got to figger out the high temp it makes,,


----------

